# Bay Area BuYu Center- San Francisco



## Patrick McKee (Mar 8, 2002)

We are pleased to announce that the Bay Area BuYu Center is officially open! 

My heartfelt thanks to all of those who worked so hard to make it a special place. 

Name: Bay Area BuYu Center 

Instructors 

Dale Seago- Juichidan 
Patrick McKee- Godan 
Roman Guelfi-Gibbs- Godan 
Garth Lynch- Nidan 

Location: 1220 Pennsylvania Avenue 
San Francisco, CA 94107 

Contact: Patrick McKee 
(510) 336-1212 
patrick@sfbuyu.com 

Class times are available on the Schedule page of the Center website at http://www.sfbuyu.com 

The Center is also available to rent. More information may be found at http://www.sfbuyu.com/rental.htm or feel free to contact Patrick. 

The Center is located in a funky industrial space. The inside is clean and private with two skylights, mirrors along one wall, dozens of wood training weapons, a kamidana from Japan, striking pads and targets and artwork throughout. The environment is calm and serene. Total space is about 850 square feet with just over 500 square feet matted with Zebra tatami-style grappling mats. 

We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2002)

What does BuYu mean?


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 4, 2002)

a rough translation would be "martial friends".  It's a term that is used pretty often in the Bujinkan.


----------

